# Post/Rank Question?



## blafiriravt (Sep 29, 2011)

I tried to find the answer in the forum already but couldn't. I am just curious if there is a list of "ranks" in TFO and how to achieve them? Is it soley by posts? Or time spent online?

An example is: I am a "Junior Member" now. What is the next rank, and how do I get there? 

Thanks!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 29, 2011)

I dont remember all the different titles but it is by the number of post's you have. Someone will come along with a more detailed answer..


----------



## blafiriravt (Sep 29, 2011)

Cool. Thank you! I thought that's how it went.


----------



## jaizei (Sep 29, 2011)

blafiriravt said:


> I tried to find the answer in the forum already but couldn't. I am just curious if there is a list of "ranks" in TFO and how to achieve them? Is it soley by posts? Or time spent online?
> 
> An example is: I am a "Junior Member" now. What is the next rank, and how do I get there?
> 
> Thanks!



Trust me, you don't want to know the requirements to get to the rank of "Captain Awesome!" or "The Dog Trainer."


----------



## blafiriravt (Sep 29, 2011)

LOL. I was just curious. My main question was basically answered, all though it would be neat to see everything all laid out.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 29, 2011)

HAHAHA! 



jaizei said:


> blafiriravt said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to find the answer in the forum already but couldn't. I am just curious if there is a list of "ranks" in TFO and how to achieve them? Is it soley by posts? Or time spent online?
> ...


----------



## Tom (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey... all I did was politely ask Josh if he could put that under my username, and he did.  I never did much care for "posting freak".

We also used to have a "Reputation Points" system that I and many others found useful. If you thought someone was helpful or did a nice post you could give them a "+1" rating and say a few nice words about them. Some members accumulated quite a few of these "rep points" and I enjoyed clicking over and seeing what people had to say about each other.

If enough of us think its still a good idea and bug Josh about it, he might decide to bring them back.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 29, 2011)

Tom said:


> Hey... all I did was politely ask Josh if he could put that under my username, and he did.  I never did much care for "posting freak".
> 
> We also used to have a "Reputation Points" system that I and many others found useful. If you thought someone was helpful or did a nice post you could give them a "+1" rating and say a few nice words about them. Some members accumulated quite a few of these "rep points" and I enjoyed clicking over and seeing what people had to say about each other.
> 
> If enough of us think its still a good idea and bug Josh about it, he might decide to bring them back.



I sure hope not.


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 29, 2011)

why not? that sounds fun :]


----------



## Tom (Sep 29, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Hey... all I did was politely ask Josh if he could put that under my username, and he did.  I never did much care for "posting freak".
> ...



Is that because you are admittedly mean, won't answer simple questions, and didn't have very many points despite being a moderator?


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 29, 2011)

Tom said:


> Is that because you are admittedly mean, won't answer simple questions, and didn't have very many points despite being a moderator?



While I am mean, I do answer questions that I feel like I should answer that will help, not create further problems, and sorry I wasn't out to make points.







chase thorn said:


> why not? that sounds fun :]



Because it was open to abuse. Friends would give each other points just because they were friends. Negative points could be asked to have removed and they were. Just general abuse of the system.


----------



## Tom (Sep 29, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Is that because you are admittedly mean, won't answer simple questions, and didn't have very many points despite being a moderator?
> ...



Who was?


----------



## ewam (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey Tom is that what you meant when you said there a few bad apples then they kicked off. Referring to what jacqui said


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 29, 2011)

They weren't 'kicked off'. That doesn't happen here. They did cause trouble in my opinion, and I was one of the people who felt they were mean to me. It was a very tense time here and then most left and started another forum. Some of us were automatically banned from their forum and I wasn't even given a chance to see what it was all about. I was just banned. They went and created another forum and did a happy dance and said mean things about TFO. They would read something here and take it over to their group and make fun of us. Some from Great Britain were involved too. I hope answering your question like this does not cause anymore trouble. I left TFO for a couple of months because it was so tense and I felt I was bullied and was not protected. It took quite a while for me to come back and I really don't want TFO to be like that again. I think TFO is a great forum that got too big too fast but there was a close group of us and it was/is a great place to come to, to chat and answer questions for the newbies and create friendships that are close and fun. We don't all agree all the time, but even the disagreements are friendly and sometimes funny and then we agree to disagree and let it go. There is no bullying or tense fights now. I really like it here and am glad I was able to come back and just start over...I really don't want it to be like that again...


----------



## Tom (Sep 29, 2011)

ewam said:


> Hey Tom is that what you meant when you said there a few bad apples then they kicked off. Referring to what jacqui said



Things exchanged in a private message should stay private. Go back and re-read it. I never said anyone was kicked off. I said they are gone.


----------



## ascott (Sep 30, 2011)

Gosh...I wish I could remember jokes and not mess em up....because it is a great spot for a great joke right about now in this thread.....Captain...where are you with a joke????????


----------



## dmmj (Sep 30, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> then we agree to disagree and let it go. ..


I don't agree to that.


----------



## ascott (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## martinfre (Sep 30, 2011)

Tom said:


> Hey... all I did was politely ask Josh if he could put that under my username, and he did.  I never did much care for "posting freak".
> 
> We also used to have a "Reputation Points" system that I and many others found useful. If you thought someone was helpful or did a nice post you could give them a "+1" rating and say a few nice words about them. Some members accumulated quite a few of these "rep points" and I enjoyed clicking over and seeing what people had to say about each other.
> 
> If enough of us think its still a good idea and bug Josh about it, he might decide to bring them back.



imo that's a very good idea. like the facebook likes or googles +1


----------



## blafiriravt (Sep 30, 2011)

hmm that is a pretty good idea, although pretty debatable. I could see where people would use the system to destroy people. ALTHOUGH, from what I have seen in the past week, I personally don't think it should be too much of an issue. 
What someone finds "helpful" is kinda highly debatable in my opinion. Words can be read a million different ways depending on a certain person's background and familiarity to those words. how they were used in what context. The care of any animal in any forum depends on a huge array of different things. Someone in Texas obviously would suggest different equipment, substrate and local "weeds" they provide for their tortoise. Humidity is a huge factor a lot of people keep getting caught up in. A lot of people can't grasp the general idea of a range and what equipment they need, and take things too literally. When someone sees a super awesome enclosure that works perfectly out west, people in the north eastcopy that exact same set up, and it doesn't work, so they don't get that +1. 
I can see both good and bad points to the topic. I'm thinking what the heck and try it. I think we have a REALLY good group of people here. I'm comfortable enough to write the thread "heartfelt blabber", I don't mind taking some criticism from the same people that read it.


----------



## Neal (Sep 30, 2011)

As far as the reputation points go...my opinion on the matter is that it was sort of a distraction. I kind of thought that some posts were made (or maybe weren't made) for the sake of reputation points. Of course, I can't read people's minds and can't understand their real intent, so this is just my one sided view. If I want to determine how reputable someone is...I'll go through their posts and make that decision based on my judgement. I do however "get" the interest in what others have to say about me other other people, so maybe there's something else that would be more effective then points...like a wall or something.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 30, 2011)

I didn't care either way about the points system but I am glad that all the negative energy is gone. I was just tired of reading it..


----------



## Neal (Sep 30, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> They went and created another forum and did a happy dance and said mean things about TFO. They would read something here and take it over to their group and make fun of us. Some from Great Britain were involved too.



I don't want to stir anything up here either, but having my foot in both forums and trying to remain as neutral as possible, I don't think this is very fair to those who you are talking about. I have been with the other forum since its inception and I don't recall anything mean being said about this forum and I have not seen what you described above at all...in fact it is stated in their guidelines that something like that would not be tolerated there. 

If you would like to correct me, please explain, because I may have missed it, but there were some very valuable and unique individuals who were and are not welcome here anymore, so they created their own forum. It wasn't to stick their tongues out at TFO...maybe I'm wrong in that, like I said above I can't read anyone's minds or intentions, this is just how I've seen things.


----------



## jaizei (Sep 30, 2011)

I never got the point of the points, but I thought the comments were a nice way to say thank you to someone that helped you. 


As for everything else, I say let sleeping dogs lie and move forward. I check that_ other _forum from time to time, there's some good experience there that we lost but it's nice to be drama free again.


----------



## coreyc (Sep 30, 2011)

The point are gone let them be forgotten  please Josh dont bring them back


----------



## Lulu (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't know that I like the idea of reputation points because I think they can undermine someone's ability to form his or her own opinion. I'm still kind of new and learning from a lot of people on this site. I'm finding that there are an awful lot of incredibly knowledgeable people here, and many of them do things in very different ways. It's important to be able to weigh different viewpoints and reputation points might interfere with that ability when someone is new and hasn't had time to get to know the different personalities here.

I used to be active in another forum (on an entirely different topic). One member invited some friends and they were a lot younger and enjoyed what they viewed as "debate" but was really bullying. They were a group of younger men and things got pretty misogynist as well. To be fair, it was a controversial topic, but it had always been a respectful place. Just a few people can change the whole tone of a forum. I do like this forum. Folks are friendly and encouraging to new people. I've learned a lot and it's given me a lot of confidence (though my friends are accusing me of becoming a "toarder").


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 30, 2011)

Neal said:


> As far as the reputation points go...my opinion on the matter is that it was sort of a distraction. I kind of thought that some posts were made (or maybe weren't made) for the sake of reputation points. Of course, I can't read people's minds and can't understand their real intent, so this is just my one sided view. If I want to determine how reputable someone is...I'll go through their posts and make that decision based on my judgement. I do however "get" the interest in what others have to say about me other other people, so maybe there's something else that would be more effective then points...like a wall or something.



My thinking is much along the same lines as yours.





Neal said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > They went and created another forum and did a happy dance and said mean things about TFO. They would read something here and take it over to their group and make fun of us. Some from Great Britain were involved too.
> ...



I too, am on that forum. There had been a few negative comments early on. Once pointed out to the Admins there how wrong that was to do, they have done their best to keep those comments to a minimum and nothing that is allowed to become an active bash session. They even made it one of their forum rules, that you could not bash another site.

The members in that site, should also not be any longer bashed in here. It is time to move on. The entire situations caused a lot of heartache and the loss of some good members.

Let's just try to keep this site without negativity and the fighting. Egos need to be parked outside of this forum. It will be all too easy to slip back into those dark times.


----------



## ewam (Sep 30, 2011)

This is why they teach history in schools, so you don't make the same mistake that already happened such as wars and recessions and in this case the way this forum had reputation points. What you could do is make a different way except the way this forum had reputation points. Maybe reputation points but only moderators could give them to people if they put good info on a post. It could be another way, just throwing out an idea.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 30, 2011)

ewam said:


> This is why they teach history in schools, so you don't make the same mistake that already happened such as wars and recessions and in this case the way this forum had reputation points. What you could do is make a different way except the way this forum had reputation points. Maybe reputation points but only moderators could give them to people if they put good info on a post. It could be another way, just throwing out an idea.



I would give a big no vote myself to that. IF there were to be reputation points again, it needs to be by the membership in it's entirely. But it is another idea, just not one I myself like.

I just have never saw in any forum, where the point were not abused. It always leads to hurt feelings along the way. Plus if you really like a comment or post, just tell the person something like "good post" or "boy I am glad you posted that" or "Great information!". You don't need the reputation system to give positive feedback to anybody.


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Sep 30, 2011)

I like this forum due to the kindness of the people and the vast amount of knowledge it provides not the popularity of people..I bet the guy who asked the question never thought it would stir all this up.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 30, 2011)

[/quote]
Egos need to be parked outside of this forum. .
[/quote]

But my ego is HUGE!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 30, 2011)

Are you saying you would need to take up two parking spaces? Well, be sure to feed both meters!

I liked the reputation points system up until it started being abused. I hope it isn't brought back. If new members would just read through the archives (which most of them do), they will see which members are well-respected and give good answers. The point system is not needed for that.

I would, however, like to see a breeder's section. With all those who sell captive bred babies listed for us to see.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 1, 2011)

Woohoo! My first three pager  LOL!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 1, 2011)

blafiriravt said:


> Woohoo! My first three pager  LOL!



 Yes, ya did good!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 1, 2011)

"I would, however, like to see a breeder's section. With all those who sell captive bred babies listed for us to see."

I would LOVE to see that too! It would definitely be VERY helpful to anyone looking for a new tortoise!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 1, 2011)

In response to Maggie's statement up above, she has not been allowed on the other forum, even as a "guest." So what she says up above is coming from second hand knowledge, or what others have told her. And the people from the UK that she refers to who were supposedly involved too, she has no first hand knowledge of that either. Only what other people have told her. 

I'd like to ask everyone to please not take other people's word for something. If you don't know first hand, then just ignore it.

I think there is a place for everyone. The other forum is creating their own niche. There's no need for anyone to get their panties in a bunch about anything. Let's all just get along.


----------



## terryo (Oct 1, 2011)

The reputation points, IMHO, were never abused until that last week or two, when everyone went crazy, and there was a full moon on this forum. I belong to a few forums, and NOTHING was every abused on any of them that I could see. If someone was helpful, they got a pat on the back (point) and I thought that was great. I, for one was very proud of those points, because it meant that somewhere along the road I might have helped someone, it meant that even though someone didn't agree with my way of doing things, they thought I might have done a good job. Toward the end when everyone was going into the "bad zone", people where just throwing them out to spite one another.....very sad...I thought it was a nice feature, and they meant something to me. Unfortunately, there were some people who were very helpful and knowledgeable, but maybe, were not well liked, and so they didn't get that pat on the back. That's sad too, because it shouldn't matter weather you are liked or not, but if you did a good job of helping someone who needed it. Oh crap, I'm rambling again....sorry.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 1, 2011)

Nothing wrong with rambling.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 1, 2011)

the rep points IMHO were starting to be abused when people starting begging for them.


----------



## terryo (Oct 1, 2011)

Curious! Wish I saw that.


----------



## DeanS (Oct 1, 2011)

Tom and Greg were hoarding all the Rep points...I think only Yvonne had more. I was amused with the little back-and-forth 'competition between David and myself...he'd be up one week...I'd be up the next...then it all ended! I'd love to 'sneak' in to that other forum and rile them up a bit...oinly for the unest they caused here for that dark period!


----------



## terryo (Oct 1, 2011)

http://tortoiseinfo.org/portal.php....her ya go!

I think that Tom gave some wonderful information and posts, and really helped a lot of people, and as much as some don't want to admit it, it started a whole new "topic" and helped a lot of new Sulcata keepers, and everyone so enjoyed all the pictures on movie sets, of his animals, etc., and all the updating of his torts as they grew. So I think he really deserved all those points. As far a Greg goes..wow...I know we all saw pictures that none of us would have ever seen before, with not only pictures but knowledge of those BIG guys that keeps everyone waiting for more...so....I think he deserved all his points too. To be honest with you, I could never understand why anyone would want to bash that, and get nasty about it too. Oh well...........


----------



## Neal (Oct 1, 2011)

eh...nevermind


----------



## jackrat (Oct 1, 2011)

One question about the original question. Does anyone know how many posts,threads,etc are required for the different amounts of stars? I've always been curious about that myself.


----------



## terryo (Oct 1, 2011)

Neal said:


> eh...nevermind



 Too late! LOL


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm not real sure, but I think the stars are related to your status, for example "Newbie" has one star, next is "Junior member" with 2 stars, then "member" with 3 stars, then "senior member" with 4 stars. I think moderators have a whole line of stars, and anyone can ask Josh or a mod to change their name/status. For example Laura asked if we'd show her as "middle aged member." And I gave myself the moniker "old timer."


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 1, 2011)

I would like to change my name to "Captain Awesomer!" HAHAHA! Jusssst Kiddinnnng!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey...Do not even think of be-smirching the name or rank of Captain Awesome!!! One of a kind, he is.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 1, 2011)

I humbly withdraw my request! **Bowing down low towards the floor w/hands outstretched** "I'M NOT WORTHY... I'M NOT WORTHY!"


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL. Captain Awesome is a pretty cool title. Well I made it to "member" and yes it has three stars. My main question was just how many posts to reach each rank. But,it doesn't matter really. I was just curious. Oh by the way.... FOUR PAGES


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 2, 2011)

Congrats!  I'm a "Posting Freak". I dunno if I like that! 



blafiriravt said:


> LOL. Captain Awesome is a pretty cool title. Well I made it to "member" and yes it has three stars. My main question was just how many posts to reach each rank. But,it doesn't matter really. I was just curious. Oh by the way.... FOUR PAGES


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 2, 2011)

DeanS said:


> I'd love to 'sneak' in to that other forum and rile them up a bit...oinly for the unest they caused here for that dark period!



Dean please don't do that. Not saying not to join that site, but join it without the intention to cause any trouble or get even mentality.

Folks, I think TFO needs to follow the lead of the other site and not be doing this making of disparaging remarks about other sites. They are not the bad guys, they are just the different guys and site. They have come a long way since their initial start up period, when yes they did do some making of disparaging comments. They have matured, moved on, and are growing into a nice site. We all need to work together for the good of the tortoise community, not get inter site wars started.


----------



## terryo (Oct 2, 2011)

I really is a very nice site, and they did a lot of hard work to get it started. I'm sure it will grow as time goes on.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 2, 2011)

There are other Tortoise forum sites? 

Why order hamburger when you have a plate full of prime rib?


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 3, 2011)

fbsmith3 said:


> There are other Tortoise forum sites?
> 
> Why order hamburger when you have a plate full of prime rib?



LOL  agree


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 3, 2011)

Because different sites pull in different members, so they tend to each have a bit of a different "flavor" and style of doing things they think is more the way to go. I find it interesting and useful to belong to more then one.


----------



## Lulu (Oct 3, 2011)

I went over there and they really are nice people. I saw no disparaging. I did see some different information and different perspectives. I like both forums.


----------



## DeanS (Oct 3, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to 'sneak' in to that other forum and rile them up a bit...oinly for the unest they caused here for that dark period!
> ...







terryo said:


> I really is a very nice site, and they did a lot of hard work to get it started. I'm sure it will grow as time goes on.



Well...a friend of mine joined 'over there'...so I did have a peek without having to join...and while they're really just a clone of TFO...it looks nice and I like their no 'bad-mouthing' clause! So, I'm not gonna 'rile' anyone up...I might even join down the road!


----------

